# everyone, meet Diesel



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

picked him up from my cousin earlier today.. 9 weeks old


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

he's to cute


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie! I love the close up!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so friggen cute, congrats what a doll


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nice lookin doggy! Sweet face


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its funny because the first picture was actually the last, he saw the neighbors Chiweenie come out so they ran around the yard playing.. the Chiweenie was jumping over him, it was hilarious.. should have taken some pics, but i'm sure they'll play again some day while he's still small


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

some of his litter mates are hogs..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

AGH! Puppy cuteness OVERLOAD!!! DUN DUN DUNNN!
Sorry just had to get loud there for a second cuz he's just that cute =)

Time to make another brindle pup lol!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Aww, gotta love the markings, such a cutey!  He'll be a real head-turner.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG sooo jealous....such a good looking pup. I shouldn't have clicked on this thread


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 30, 2010)

Aw he is so so cute! He looks like my Titto :]


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 30, 2010)

NinjaTurtle said:


> Aw he is so so cute! He looks like my Titto :]


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very cute! I love, love, LOVE his little white blaze!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww what a cutie little pup. Congrats


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! I love the pix, too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cute pup! is he a bully or another AST?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww! What a sweeet face!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> cute pup! is he a bully or another AST?


He's bully


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That is one handsome little pup!!!! :clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG HE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good looking bully .. Can't wait to see him grow congrats on the new addition.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments... trying to decide whether to clip his ears or not... my cousin wants to


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw he's a cutie


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am alway in support of a good crop job  he is very cute, is he your first bully? All your other dogs are AST's right? I can't wait to watch him grow doyou have pictures of the parents?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy is pitterstaff and dre is a RE/gaff bully.

I have pics of the mom and can find pics of the dad..on my phone at the store right now though


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I remember him saying she was bred to her dad


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAND HIM OVER. I WANT HIM.  what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

He is daring. What great pics of him


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwiee, Good deal - congrats!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

quick question ... is he too young to be eating Kirkland Lamb/Rice instead of puppy chow? my cousin said he'd be fine w/ what i feed the big dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Super cute pup! I'd keep him on puppy chow for sure...it's a lot richer than adult food. Unless your adult food is "All stages", not familiar with Kirkland....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute pup. I love the close up!!!!
But to be honest my dogs never did well on puppy chow or iams. Coats dull, food allergies, dry nose, etc. Find a good food.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my 2 others do good on the Kirkland Lamb/rice... he seems to be eating it fine and everything is normal so far


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Adore-a-bull!!!


----------



## aaront513 (Jul 14, 2010)

cEElint said:


> his daddy has a 25.7 inch head... lol.. some of his litter mates are hogs..


Highly doubt he has a 25.7 inch head, very few BULLIES even have 25 inch heads..


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

awwwe what a cutie


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

aaront513 said:


> Highly doubt he has a 25.7 inch head, very few BULLIES even have 25 inch heads..


doubt it all you want... i've seen it in person, its huge.. BTW, this is a BULLY


----------

